# The Dragon on the Roof



## Bobw235 (Jun 28, 2016)

A few years ago I went to Santa Fe, NM for a few days and took this shot of a dragon on the roof of an art gallery.  Using my software, I gave the dragon a more interesting eye and front of the mouth, then brought out more of the details in the structure.  Used a part of the program to erase some wires that anchor this to the roof.  
Took about 30 minutes to make the changes I wanted, learning as I'm going along.  I think my young grandson will be intrigued by this shot.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 28, 2016)

Wow! Beautiful pic Bob. I love the effect so much I want one for my terrace!


----------



## Bobw235 (Jun 28, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Wow! Beautiful pic Bob. I love the effect so much I want one for my terrace!


If I put this on the back of my roof, I wonder if it would scare off the squirrels who take such great delight in tearing up my back hill.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 28, 2016)

Perhaps it would Bob, particularly if you borrowed some cat hair from a friend who keeps cats? Sprinkle it about....


----------

